# there's white stuff growing on in my pacman frog tank!?



## Dr. Puffles (6 mo ago)

I've been noticing some white stuff growing on my terracotta pot I put in my frog's tank and some on the glass where my heat mat is idk what it is,








so I usually wipe it off and it stays gone for a while but then reappears! It doesn't seem to affect my frog in terms of physical and behavior but I'm still not sure about it


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Mold?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Mold?


That's my guess as well


----------

